# Shimming a Motor



## Section 8 (Sep 30, 2006)

So I was going to try and shim my CO27 motor. While going through the steps on this site regarding the procedure, I find that the arm doesn't "float" at all in the can. When you spin the arm with out any shims (brushes removed) it always wants to stay pressed up against the can bushing. It came with a shim in the can / on the bushing, and none on the end bell side.

Should I shim the end bell side of the arm more and put a really thin shim in the can? Leave it the way the factory built it? Is this the usual for a CO27?

Thanks

:freak:


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

some motors are just like that. you cn try and remove a little bit of the matereal at the bottom of the arm by putting it in your lathe backwards and using the bit to carve some of that plastic away. but all the motors that I have that are like that Im to scared to do this so I just throw the thinest little teflon shim on that side. also another thing you can do to make some room is to get a wooden dowel rod and gently use a hammer to tap it into the can. dont wack on it. but often times the bushing is not fully seated. also you can use some sandpaper and polish the face of the bushing thus making a little more room (but not much) now the reason you found weird numbers of shims on the arm is because trinity doesent realy take the time and shim the motors. and those shims that you pull of the motors are so thick all I use em for is motors that are realy bad out of wack and need a super thick shim or axle shims. but yes you should shim the endbell side. basicly you are trying to get the arm to hover in the magnetic field and leave it with a "tick" of play so that it stays in that magnetic field and produces the most power.

HOPE THIS HELPS
Sean Scott


----------



## Section 8 (Sep 30, 2006)

That helps alot.

Thank you.


----------



## MIKE VALENTINE (Mar 12, 2002)

section 8, Did the motor come with a large diameter fiber washer on the endbell/comm side. You really don't need that fiber washer if you don't overload the bushing with oil. That fiber washer is to keep oil off the comm.


----------

